# Insulin & Bloated Stomach



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi,

For those who use insulin, have any of you experienced any stomach bloat post injection/post carb consumption?

I use 10iu's of slin pre-workout and drink 100g of Vitargo mixed with other goodies intra-workout.

By the time I've finished my workout and my shake, my stomach literally balloons out and I look pregnant.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Anyone :whistling:


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

I get it too, am gona try gluofuse carb next time I use pre work slin


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

When im on slin I am always boated anyway.

Vitargo Bloats me to high heaven as does malto, I'm switching to glycofuse or Bbw cyclic dextrin when I use my malto up.

You could try WMS to see if it's better?


----------



## Genmutant (May 13, 2014)

Contest said:


> Hi,
> 
> For those who use insulin, have any of you experienced any stomach bloat post injection/post carb consumption?
> 
> ...


Thats too much carbs!

how was your blood sugar level during and after training?

try times malto or wax corn starch....


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Contest said:


> Hi,
> 
> For those who use insulin, have any of you experienced any stomach bloat post injection/post carb consumption?
> 
> ...


Used slin pre and post wo the only diff was pre made me feel like **** post was much beter, used Vitargo and other supps with it had no bloat but I've a belly anyway so wouldn't really notice!! :tongue:


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2014)

Wsm isn't great alternative in regards to insulin or so I read on here.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Wsm isn't great alternative in regards to insulin or so I read on here.


For me it's the only powdered carb that doesn't massively distend my gut.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm a little confused by this. I was under the assumption that what made Vitargo so amazing was that it's a fast carb with extremely fast gastric emptying meaning little to zero bloat.

Why then is it causing bloating when using it intra-workout with pre-workout insulin?

Maybe @Pscarb can shed some light on this. I'm considering purchasing Branched Cyclic Dextrin from BBW but I don't want to buy something only to discover that it's no better.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Recon your overdoing the carbs mate,maybe cut back a touch...i just

Use glucose powder and only get slight bloat if nothing at all tbh,,ihave

50 max with 10iu. And only sip ln a intra between harder sets..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it maybe the amount of carbs you are consuming but i know many who use this amount and more and are not bloated, and you are correct vitargo will clear pretty fast from the gut although Branch dextrin is certainly better....but your not just taking the vitargo you are using preWO insulin, why on earth would you think things would act the same?

lower the amount of skin and the amount of vitargo to say 40g/4iu then increase in very small increments to the point you feel bloated.....

i take 90g of branch dextrin with no insulin and are never bloated through the workout


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I found that metformin pre workout and branch dextrin intra with slin pwo works a treat .


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> it maybe the amount of carbs you are consuming but i know many who use this amount and more and are not bloated, and you are correct vitargo will clear pretty fast from the gut although Branch dextrin is certainly better....but your not just taking the vitargo you are using preWO insulin, why on earth would you think things would act the same?
> 
> lower the amount of skin and the amount of vitargo to say 40g/4iu then increase in very small increments to the point you feel bloated.....
> 
> i take 90g of branch dextrin with no insulin and are never bloated through the workout


Thanks for your input mate 

Does Branch Dextrin clear from the stomach faster than Vitargo?

I'm doing my first competition in September mate and this high carb intake and insulin use is something that me and Shelby Starnes worked out as he's prepping me. In exactly 19 days my weight has gone from 89.4kg to 99kg and my body fat % doesn't seem to have increased at all. I look so much fuller and vascular now where as before I was looking as flat as a pancake.

Shelby himself also said that the bloated feeling will be down to the high carb intake so we'll be lowering this tomorrow. In the past I've been fine using 10iu's of insulin with only 60g of carbs so will be trying this tomorrow.

I still don't understand why the inclusion of pre-workout insulin would cause such bloating. To be honest I've never used 100g of Vitargo without insulin either so I don't know how I would react to it but when using 50g of Vitargo without insulin, I have no issues at all.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Contest said:


> Thanks for your input mate
> 
> Does Branch Dextrin clear from the stomach faster than Vitargo?
> 
> ...


Shelve Starnes hey! Bet that's a great experience


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

RowRow said:


> Shelve Starnes hey! Bet that's a great experience


The freakin' best :thumb:

I've never felt or looked so big.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Contest said:


> The freakin' best :thumb:
> 
> I've never felt or looked so big.
> 
> View attachment 150953


Seen your pics in the recent pics thread

Sickening that your 20kg lighter than me but look so much bigger!

Wish you all the best in your comp


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

RowRow said:


> Seen your pics in the recent pics thread
> 
> Sickening that your 20kg lighter than me but look so much bigger!
> 
> Wish you all the best in your comp


Cheers pal 

I mostly think its down the angles the pictures are taken at and the fact I've got a bit of a pump lol.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Contest said:


> Thanks for your input mate
> 
> Does Branch Dextrin clear from the stomach faster than Vitargo?
> 
> ...


if your working with Shelby then he will have this sorted i am certain......

and yes Branch dextrin clears faster the Vitargo


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> if your working with Shelby then he will have this sorted i am certain......
> 
> and yes Branch dextrin clears faster the Vitargo


Indeed you're right mate. Have been emailing Shelby back and fourth tonight and have come up with a plan in terms of how much carbs to use intra-workout when using 10iu of insulin.

Will also be trying out HBCD next week to see how my stomach copes with it. Hopefully it causes zero to minimal stomach discomfort.

I've know Meadow's loves HBCD but Shelby himself uses Vitargo, though he also say he sometimes feels quite bloated when using Vitargo himself.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I cannot use vitargo or any other carb as it bloats me I never get this from BD plus my sponsor has now sourced his own brand along with PeptoPro so I am all set lol


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> I cannot use vitargo or any other carb as it bloats me I never get this from BD plus my sponsor has now sourced his own brand along with PeptoPro so I am all set lol


Lol I envy you mate. I'll have to purchase my HBCD from BBW but for some reason the biggest size they sell it at is 1kg. Don't think HBCD has taken off much in the UK like it has in the states.

Have bought quite a bit of PeptoPro from MP but my god is the stuff expensive.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Just to give a little feedback, used 10iu of Insulin pre-workout today with 60g of Vitargo.

No stomach bloating what so ever


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Just to add to this, use 2l of water with your intra drink, will held with absorbing the carbs, john meddows said this, might help with bloat, not sure, with a try


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

jayDP said:


> Just to add to this, use 2l of water with your intra drink, will held with absorbing the carbs, john meddows said this, might help with bloat, not sure, with a try


It does help with the bloat mate. As I'm now mixing 60g of Vitargo with 1L of water as opposed to 100g with 1L of water, the solution is less concentrated so I'm taking much bigger and more frequent sips. When the bottle reaches half away I fill to the top again and when it reaches half away again, do the same.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

I find I bloat easily on a lot of things. None at all on Glycofuse. Not cheap mind. BBW have a cheaper unflavioured version. As do trueprotein.com in states.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

For future reference BBWWILD gets you 10% off BBW. doesn't get me a kick back before anyone panics tho.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Papa Lazarou said:


> I find I bloat easily on a lot of things. None at all on Glycofuse. Not cheap mind. BBW have a cheaper unflavioured version. As do trueprotein.com in states.


Glycofuse is HBCD isn't it mate. Once I've finished my bag of Vitargo, I'll definitely be giving this a go to see what it's like.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

You using slin pre or post mate? @Contest


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

bigchickenlover said:


> You using slin pre or post mate? @Contest


Pre-workout mate.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Contest said:


> Pre-workout mate.


How you finding it? I used pre but couldn't handle the sweats or heat. Used post and found it much easier to tolerate


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

bigchickenlover said:


> How you finding it? I used pre but couldn't handle the sweats or heat. Used post and found it much easier to tolerate


Finding it amazing mate. Like I mentioned earlier, on Day 1 I weighed 89.4kg first thing in the morning. On day 19 I was 99kg. Obviously some of that will be water weight but I highly doubt I've added that much water lol.

I do sweat quite a bit but I'm always hot and sweating so for me it's nothing new lol. The pumps are immense and almost verge on excruciating.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Contest said:


> Finding it amazing mate. Like I mentioned earlier, on Day 1 I weighed 89.4kg first thing in the morning. On day 19 I was 99kg. Obviously some of that will be water weight but I highly doubt I've added that much water lol.
> 
> I do sweat quite a bit but I'm always hot and sweating so for me it's nothing new lol. The pumps are immense and almost verge on excruciating.


Yea im a hot blooded male too found it too much tho. What protocol are you using (apologies if already quoted) I used Mike Arnolds found it worked a treat would use again.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Contest said:


> Glycofuse is HBCD isn't it mate. Once I've finished my bag of Vitargo, I'll definitely be giving this a go to see what it's like.


Yes it is


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Yes it is
> 
> View attachment 151125


Does it taste any good mate?


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Enough for me to get tub and tubs of it!


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

I was about to say 'more water' but I was clearly beaten to the punch 

And I feel like the only person who eats his carbs Preworkout (Fruit, Cereal, Rice Cakes)...


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Contest said:


> Does it taste any good mate?


another vote for glycofuse; taste is fantastic (and the only thing that makes pepto-pro palatable!), and also doesn't cause me any bloating. I'm doing 70g of it with 25g pepto-pro intra workout and 4iu of novorapid pre-workout.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Smoog said:


> I was about to say 'more water' but I was clearly beaten to the punch
> 
> And I feel like the only person who eats his carbs Preworkout (Fruit, Cereal, Rice Cakes)...


You use insulin and have no carbs pre or post-workout lol.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Contest said:


> You use insulin and have no carbs pre or post-workout lol.


No I mean I eat them rather than drink them lol.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> another vote for glycofuse; taste is fantastic (and the only thing that makes pepto-pro palatable!), and also doesn't cause me any bloating. I'm doing 70g of it with 25g pepto-pro intra workout and 4iu of novorapid pre-workout.


Once my Vitargo has finished, I'll be trying out Glycofuse. Have heard great things about it but always gave it a miss as I could never find any evidence of it being better than Vitargo so never saw the point.

P.S - Good seeing you back on the board mate


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Smoog said:


> No I mean I eat them rather than drink them lol.


Lol oh that makes sense. I got a a shock initially thinking how are you still alive lol.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Contest said:


> Lol oh that makes sense. I got a a shock initially thinking how are you still alive lol.


Wondered why that drip followed me all the time :laugh:


----------

